# Which Handheld Radios.



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello all,
Looking at getting a handheld radio for offshore use in the kayak. Would prefer the UHF models as I dont plant to get an operators licence for VHF.
So does anybody have advice/recommendations on brands and their respective models?

Thanks.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

this has been covered elsewhere a few times, but....are you primarily

a) Planning to use the radio to 'chat' with mates (who are within line of sight and no more than a km or 2 away)

or

b) wanting to use the radio as a safety device (and monitor weather, call for assistance if required and occasional chat with mates)

a) = UHF

b) = VHF

Once you narrow that down, then you can work out what other functions you need.

I have owned a UHF for many years but its useless unless your'e out with another paddler and both using the same channel. I bought a VHF last year as most of my trips are solo. I can monitor weather, coastguard warnings, call for assistance and also still chat if I'm out with others. And no, I haven't done a VHF licence course...


----------



## auskayaks (Apr 6, 2009)

Not too many people are aware that VHF radios require that the user have a competency certificate to be legally allowed to operate them.
This is a bit rediculous but it is primarily due to the number of vessels using the VHF service and should be to keep the monkeys off the channels.
A lot of boats now come standard with VHF which should be illegal.
27 Meg is the only marine frequency that does not require the user to be licenced and that is very obvious when you listen to the garbage broadcast on it.
I have heard of people being prsecuted for using VHF in an emergency without being licenced. Thats getting very carried away.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

I use Uniden and Icom James - both work very well for me - no problems. 
I would suggest the "waterproof" versions, if you are prepared to pay a little more. 
If not waterproof, a sandwich bag does a great job!
I hear good reports about GME also.....


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

auskayaks said:


> Not too many people are aware that VHF radios require that the user have a competency certificate to be legally allowed to operate them.I have heard of people being prsecuted for using VHF in an emergency without being licenced. Thats getting very carried away.


I think that most are aware that VHF radio owners need to do a licence course. However the problem is that theres simply not enough places holding these courses and the system isn't set upto 'encourage' small boat users to get licenced. When i first looked into getting a VHF I enquired with my local coastguard and they referred me onto some other bloke who then passed me onto someone else who told me that he may have a course running in 'a few weeks' if he got enough people interested. I left my number and he said he'd let me know.... but I never heard back. Basically it became too much of a hassle for me so i never bothered. In addition the course was going to take a couple of weekends and cost something like $150....which is ridiculous simply to learn how to use a radio. In comparison, my boat licence course cost about $50, was held on one night and included my first years licence fees.

As most of my VHF use is 'listening' I don't feel the need to be licenced and if some government department decides to prosecute me for using my VHF to call for assistance in a life threatening situation then the world really has gone mad....

ps. agree with the comments re 'cowboys on the airways'. I was tuned into CH16 (emergency channel) and heard Mustafa asking his mate about where he was fishing. The coastguard radio operator gave him instructions to get off this channel, but Mustafa kept on chatting away, swearing and asking his mate about what berley he was using etc etc.. totally oblivious to the situation. I think if you use common sense, choose a rarely used channel for any 'chat' and understand the basic rules of radio use then the coastguard/marine rescue guys are going to be pretty cool and not even worry about whether youre licenced or not.

I use an Eagle brand waterprof VHF - it was about $130 and has been great


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Davey G,

I presume your Eagle VHF is a 5W handheld. Does it give you sufficient range to call e.g. Coastguard in an emergency? Any idea what clear range is under "normal" conditions?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

my model is the Eagle EHR-10 http://www.eaglenav.com/en/Products/VHF-Radios/EHR-10/.

Its fully waterproof but doesnt float (I have it tethered and sitting in the pocket on my PFD). It's not as compact as my UHF but not too bad (about the size of an early model mobile phone). I picked mine up for about $150 last year but recently saw them on special at around $100. These units have good reviews and from what I can see are more than comparable with much more expensive brands/models

I believe that it can switch between LO or Hi power which is either 1 watt or 5 watts. i'm really not sure what the maximum communication distance is, and I guess that also depends on any obstacles (headlands etc) between you and the communications tower as to the max signal distance.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day James

Some good info there. Up here at Noosa many of us use the ICOM M34 VHF (waterproof and floats). Using this radio we can easily talk to the local Coastguard via a repeater on top of Noosa Hill. We get loud and clear reception both ways over distances of at least 5km and I think probably 10km, as long as there's a line-of-sight shot from the radio to the repeater. I also own one of the Eagle units that DaveyG owns. If you're fishing offshore I'd strongly recommend that you get a VHF radio and learn how to use it and encourage people you fish with to also get one. Both of these units are switchable 1w/5w power output.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I dont know much about these things but its thumbs up for the Eagle for me. At $99 the best value vhf out there. Very happy with the unit too.


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it still available at $99.00? If so, where?

thanks

David


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I got mine at ch smith. that was a month a go and he had a fair few in stock. http://www.chsmith.com.au/cgi-bin/hex4. ... isplay=216


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

i usea garmin rino...great gps and radio in 1


----------

